# Terminally ill people warned over possible benefit cut



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2011)

Thousands of terminally-ill people have begun receiving letters warning them their benefits could be cut in April, even though Parliament has yet to approve the changes.

Under proposals in the Welfare Bill, which is being scrutinised in the Lords, contributory Employment Support Allowance will be time-limited to 12 months from April 2012.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-14999755?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 21, 2011)

I heard this on the news last night and I have a huge bruise on my chin from where it hit the floor. Can you imagine anything more inhumane than to cut someone's benefits when they're busy dying? As if they didn't have enough stress and trouble already.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> I heard this on the news last night and I have a huge bruise on my chin from where it hit the floor. Can you imagine anything more inhumane than to cut someone's benefits when they're busy dying? As if they didn't have enough stress and trouble already.



I am disgusted that even the mere suggestion might pass through someone's mind, let alone that it may become approved and put into action  How much money will it save?


----------



## FM001 (Sep 21, 2011)

Is it possible for the ConDem government to propose anything more nastier than this, people in the last stages of life who are riddled in pain have other things to worry about than having their benefits snatched away


----------



## David H (Sep 21, 2011)

toby said:


> Is it possible for the ConDem government to propose anything more nastier than this, people in the last stages of life who are riddled in pain have other things to worry about than having their benefits snatched away



*Very appropriate ConDem Government *

'cause that's what they do condem you to a life without sufficient help to maintain a decent standard of living, if they're not cutting income support they're cutting medical support.


----------



## Nyadach (Sep 24, 2011)

Daft, all I can say  Almost as daft as this whole PFI mess with paying for hospitals. Was just reading how the local one around here bought it's new building for ?61mil, and has a 25 year deal to pay back between ?12-20mil per year. Who the hell does the accounts for the government as it's shocking how utterly awful they have no idea how to handle finances! Of which sadly these cuts are proof of


----------



## trophywench (Sep 24, 2011)

Equally appalled, but someone said in the comments thereon, it was only the 'savings' element.

I know with other benefits if you have more than ?16k stashed then you don't get anything other than the basic amount, but I've not so far been able to find the full details on this case.

Anyone?


----------



## ypauly (Sep 24, 2011)

It's not gone through parliament yet. So nothing has happened. If it did I think the terminally ill have more things to worry about and those with less than 12 months to live will be unaffected.

I think this is just one of them stories. generated for people to have a go at the goverment.


----------



## ypauly (Sep 24, 2011)

Nyadach said:


> Daft, all I can say  Almost as daft as this whole PFI mess with paying for hospitals. Was just reading how the local one around here bought it's new building for ?61mil, and has a 25 year deal to pay back between ?12-20mil per year. Who the hell does the accounts for the government as it's shocking how utterly awful they have no idea how to handle finances! Of which sadly these cuts are proof of



It was the previous goverment that wasted all that money on PFI's not the current "cut making" goverment.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2011)

ypauly said:


> It's not gone through parliament yet. So nothing has happened. If it did* I think the terminally ill have more things to worry about *and those with less than 12 months to live will be unaffected.
> 
> I think this is just one of them stories. generated for people to have a go at the goverment.



I would say that they have _*enough*_ to be worried about, without this additional worry


----------



## ypauly (Sep 24, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I would say that they have _*enough*_ to be worried about, without this additional worry



Very true, but I think it is scaremongering that is happening, especially as nothing has been decided yet.

from the article
The Department of Work and Pensions admits it is conceivable the legislation may not be approved but says it is better to warn people early.

"It would be completely wrong not to alert people well in advance that there is a possibility that their benefit entitlement may change," a spokesman said. 




I think it's typical BBC reporting what it doesn't say is that all the other normal benefits these people are recieving are safe such as housing and unemployment. It is only the EXTRA allowance (CESA) that will be limited to twelve months.

But can't let a good story on the nasty party go away that easily can they. But like I said NOTHING has even been decided yet.


----------



## FM001 (Sep 24, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I would say that they have _*enough*_ to be worried about, without this additional worry





Obviously not a concern for the ConDem ministers proposing these changes, makes you wonder how they sleep at night


----------



## ypauly (Sep 24, 2011)

toby said:


> Obviously not a concern for the ConDem ministers proposing these changes, makes you wonder how they sleep at night



It's easy,they have no choice and they didn't cause it.


Meanwhile the man that caused Brittains financial mess and the cuts everybody is discussing is getting very rich indeed.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...the-desert-trail-of-Tony-Blairs-millions.html


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2011)

ypauly said:


> It's easy,they have no choice and they didn't cause it.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the man that caused Brittains financial mess and the cuts everybody is discussing is getting very rich indeed.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...the-desert-trail-of-Tony-Blairs-millions.html



Well, you know what I think of him...but I still don't see how the collapse of the entire Western economy can be laid at the feet of one man, I'm afraid that theory is getting very old and weak (if there was ever much in it to start with )


----------



## cherrypie (Sep 24, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Well, you know what I think of him...but I still don't see how the collapse of the entire Western economy can be laid at the feet of one man, I'm afraid that theory is getting very old and weak (if there was ever much in it to start with )


There are not many politicians around today that anyone can trust.  The blame game is childish IMHO as whoever did what in their time of office will be remembered for things that were unpopular.  The Big Society is the latest con as we will never be able to eradicate everything that is wrong in today's society.
Perhaps terminally ill people could be given extra financial help so that they could fulfill one wish on their bucket list?


----------



## FM001 (Sep 24, 2011)

cherrypie said:


> There are not many politicians around today that anyone can trust.  The blame game is childish IMHO as whoever did what in their time of office will be remembered for things that were unpopular.  The Big Society is the latest con as we will never be able to eradicate everything that is wrong in today's society.
> Perhaps terminally ill people could be given extra financial help so that they could fulfill one wish on their bucket list?





True right they should be given extra financial help in their final weeks.  It really does make you wonder how any politician feel it is necessary to pull the rug from under the feet of sick and terminally ill people, I thought the conservative party of the 80's under Margaret Thatcher were a nasty bunch but this lot are even worse.


----------



## ypauly (Sep 24, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Well, you know what I think of him...but I still don't see how the collapse of the entire Western economy can be laid at the feet of one man, I'm afraid that theory is getting very old and weak (if there was ever much in it to start with )



The collapse isn't the conservatives fault eitherbut it doesn't stop people blaming them for having to make cuts. The waste of massive amounts of money is tony blairs fault wether it be due to PFI's that somebody else mention or putting art into our hosptials instead of beds it was he who ultimately authorised the waste.
He and Gordon brown sold off the gold, raided pension funds and doubled taxation yet despite this rather than save for a rainy day they even carried on borrowing running at a pre collapse deficit of ?30 billion a year.

What did we get for that money? If they hadn't wasted it there wouldn't be any cuts.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 24, 2011)

Agree with you ypauly last gov spent all the money !  I dont think people realize what ---- we could be in.  I lost my v good mate last week with big c and i know he was well looked after and couldnt give a ---- about things like that.    Newspapers (havnt bought 1 for years)


----------



## ypauly (Sep 24, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> I lost my v good mate last week with big c



Nothing like a statement like that to put our small problems into perspective. Sorry to hear it.


----------

